# Germany Bundesliga Week 15: 14-16 Dec



## Betting Forum (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Writer (Dec 13, 2018)

*Nurnberg vs Wolfsburg*



No doubt, tricky game. In any case, the hosts are a very weak team and they will fight for survival in the league. They are in deep crisis. Otherwise, they showed very little in the new season. In any case, they are without a win in the last five games. Also, they have a very weak attack and the worst defense in the league. So, they are currently on the 15th place with 2-5-7 with a goal difference of 14:33 so far. On the other hand, they have 2-3-2 with a goal difference of 9: 8 so far at home. They have problems with injuries. Otherwise, Behrens will probably return to the game. Whether that's enough or not, that's a big question. In any case, they will try to earn at least one point.
Visitors have had solid results lately. Two wins against RB Leipzig and Eintracht Frankfurt and draw in last match against Hoffenheim.
In any case, they dealt with very strong teams. Otherwise, they are currently 9th with 5-4-5 and with a goal difference of 20:20 so far. On the other hand, they have 3-1-2 away so far.
However, they are not a convincing team. They do not know what their mission is in the new season. In any case, they are now looking for three new points.
They also have problems with injuries, but they have a better bench.
All in all, this can be a very boring match. On the other hand, hosts will try to offer strong resistance. Also, weather conditions can be one of the key factors. Of course, this can also be BTTS-Yes. Anyway, my offer is a slight advantage to the hosts in this one. So, my offer is: Home win (+ 0.5AH with Odds 1.87).


----------



## Writer (Dec 14, 2018)

*Hoffenheim vs B. Monchengladbach*

Hosts scored three draws in a row in the last three games. So, they are a solid team, however, they want a better position in the Bundesliga. They now have a very difficult task at home. Otherwise, they are currently 7th with 6-4-4 with a goal difference of 30:21 and 22 points after 14 rounds in the new season. On the other hand, they have in the last three matches 7 points at home. Otherwise, they have 3-2-2 with a goal difference of 13: 8 so far at home. In the last match against M. City, they were weaker (2: 1) away. In any case, they will now focus on the Bundesliga. They have completed their mission in the international competition. True, with very poor results.

Otherwise, they have 2 wins, 2 draws and 1 defeat in the last five h2h matches. The last time they were better than one year at home.

They do not have big problems with injuries. Only Rupp is likely to blast this match. So, they will try to rely on Kramaric (6 goals), Nelson (6 goals) and Joelinton (4 goals). They want at least one point in this game. Of course, they have the opportunity for all three points. But they have to make great effort.

On the other hand, visitors are a great form. True, they had defeat against RB Leipzig (2: 0) away. However, as things stand, they can not reach Dortmund (1st). They have 9-2-3 with a goal difference of 33:16 so far. On the other hand, they have 2-2-3 with a goal difference 12:13 up to now on the road. No doubt they have a very solid attack and very solid players. So, Hazarad (8 goals) and Plea (8 goals) are their strongest weapon. Hofmann is doubtful. No doubt, they are a very aggressive team and they have shown great games so far.

All in all, this is a match that can go in favor of hosts. I expect a slight advantage to the hosts in this game.

So, my offer is: Home win (-0.25AH with Odds1.67).


----------



## Writer (Dec 14, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Nurnberg vs Wolfsburg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Nurnberg vs Wolfsburg: 0:2
Pick missed.*


----------



## Writer (Dec 15, 2018)

*RB Leipzig vs Mainz*

Hosts have finished their adventure in EL. They were not able to pick up all three points against Rosenborg (1: 1) at home. It's just incredible. They are a very strong team. However, they made a big drop. Otherwise RB is a very unpredictable team. With a win in that match, they would go to the knockout phase at EL. But it did not happen. I am very resourceful for this result. Someone would say, this is a fixed match. I do not know whether it is or not, but that's how it is.
In any case, RB has a solid opportunity to fix its position on the table. However, they can not reach Dortmund. But on the other hand, they only have 2 points more than Eintracht Frankfurt (5th place). So, they do not want to slip out of the qualification zone for the Champions League.
Hosts have 7-4-3 with a goal difference of 24:13 and 25 points so far. On the other hand, they have 5 wins and 2 draws with a goal difference of 17: 3 at home in the new season. In the last 4 h2h matches, they were better twice, one draw and 1 defeat. Otherwise, RB has won 2 years ago at home against Mainz. So, Werner (8 goals), Poulsen (6 goals), Augustin (3 goals) and the rest will try to make a positive result in this match.
On the other hand, visitors are playing very solid football lately. They have only one defeat in the last five games. True, they have a problem in their realization, otherwise, they have solid defense. They will try to give strong resistance in this game. Otherwise, they have 2-1-3 with a goal difference of 5: 8 on the road so far.
In any case, the hosts are a big favorite in this game. However, Home win with Odds 1.44 is not attractive, for me. BTTS-Yes is risky. In any case, my scenario for this match is the 1st Half - a tough game. In the 2nd Half, I expect an advantage on the Home side. So, my offer is: Home win (2nd Half with Odds 1.66).


----------



## Writer (Dec 15, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Hoffenheim vs B. Monchengladbach*
> 
> Hosts scored three draws in a row in the last three games. So, they are a solid team, however, they want a better position in the Bundesliga. They now have a very difficult task at home. Otherwise, they are currently 7th with 6-4-4 with a goal difference of 30:21 and 22 points after 14 rounds in the new season. On the other hand, they have in the last three matches 7 points at home. Otherwise, they have 3-2-2 with a goal difference of 13: 8 so far at home. In the last match against M. City, they were weaker (2: 1) away. In any case, they will now focus on the Bundesliga. They have completed their mission in the international competition. True, with very poor results.
> 
> ...



*Hoffenheim vs B. Monchengladbach* : 0:0
Half Lose.


----------



## Writer (Dec 16, 2018)

Writer said:


> *RB Leipzig vs Mainz*
> 
> Hosts have finished their adventure in EL. They were not able to pick up all three points against Rosenborg (1: 1) at home. It's just incredible. They are a very strong team. However, they made a big drop. Otherwise RB is a very unpredictable team. With a win in that match, they would go to the knockout phase at EL. But it did not happen. I am very resourceful for this result. Someone would say, this is a fixed match. I do not know whether it is or not, but that's how it is.
> In any case, RB has a solid opportunity to fix its position on the table. However, they can not reach Dortmund. But on the other hand, they only have 2 points more than Eintracht Frankfurt (5th place). So, they do not want to slip out of the qualification zone for the Champions League.
> ...


*RB Leipzig vs Mainz: *4:1 (2nd Half 2:0)
Well done!


----------

